# Désaturer iCloud de mes photos



## BucarestBoy (4 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

Dans le passé (à l'époque d'iPhotos) j'avais bien séparé les petites photos qui étaient prises par mon iPhone et iPad que j'avais autorisé à synchroniser dans iCloud, de ma très lourde (250 GO) bibliothèque de photos téléchargée depuis un appareil CANON qui était volontairement stockée SEULEMENT EN LOCAL (avec back up sur disque externe). Suite à une migration vers un nouveau Mac Pro, iCloud est en train de chercher à stocker sur le Cloud toute mes photos CANON sans que j'ai rien demandé. Comment bien re-séparer ces deux univers de photos, pour libérer mon Cloud de cette saturation ?

Merci pour votre aide,


----------



## BucarestBoy (4 Mai 2021)

Autrement dit, comment faire en sorte que iCloud Photo continue à vivre sans que mon Mac Pro envoie toute la photothèque sur le Cloud ?
PS : Si je poste pas au bon endroit, est-ce que quelqu'un peut déplacer mon sujet SVP ?


----------



## izel mor (4 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Où sont stockées tes photos Canon?
Dans Photos ou dans un dossier situé...?


----------



## BucarestBoy (4 Mai 2021)

Dans la photothèque Photos de mon Mac Pro.


----------



## izel mor (4 Mai 2021)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible. Je ne connais pas de moyen de différencier la synchronisation iCloud en fonction de l’appareil.
La seule possibilité est de créer une seconde photothèque.
Le photothèque dite système se synchronisera, la seconde non.


----------



## BucarestBoy (4 Mai 2021)

izel mor a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible. Je ne connais pas de moyen de différencier la synchronisation iCloud en fonction de l’appareil.
> La seule possibilité est de créer une seconde photothèque.
> Le photothèque dite système se synchronisera, la seconde non.


Je pense que tu as raison, j'aurais du séparer les deux photothèques depuis le début. Maintenant tout est mélangé, c'est le foutoir... Pour revenir à mon problème de saturation d'iCloud, est-ce que je peux le libérer de tout ce qui vient de monter de mon Mac Pro ? (photos CANON ou pas...)


----------



## izel mor (4 Mai 2021)

Oui, tu décoches la photothèque iCloud. Tu as par contre intérêt d'avoir une sauvegarde à jour. Normalement tu ne perds rien mais il faut rester prudent dans les transferts en ligne.
je suppose que les photos Canon sont des RAW, tu devrais pouvoir les différencier par leurs poids.
Edit: si tu as une sauvegarde bien différenciée Canon, tu devrais pouvoir ré effectuer les transferts vers deux photothèques.


----------



## BucarestBoy (4 Mai 2021)

izel mor a dit:


> Oui, tu décoches la photothèque iCloud. Tu as par contre intérêt d'avoir une sauvegarde à jour. Normalement tu ne perds rien mais il faut rester prudent dans les transferts en ligne.
> je suppose que les photos Canon sont des RAW, tu devrais pouvoir les différencier par leurs poids.
> Edit: si tu as une sauvegarde bien différenciée Canon, tu devrais pouvoir ré effectuer les transferts vers deux photothèques.


Tu m'as convaincu de créer une photothèque en dehors du système. Du coup je vais libérer mon Cloud au fur et à mesure que je transférerai mes photos CANON vers la photothèque hors système. Quel est la marche à suivre pour créer une photothèque ? Mes photos CANON ne sont pas en RAW mais sont effectivement beaucoup plus lourdes. Ton idée est géniale, je m'attendais à des jours de tri (plusieurs années de mélange) mais effectivement si Photos peut trier par poids ça change tout ! Comment faire ?


----------



## BucarestBoy (4 Mai 2021)

Au fait juste pour me rassurer, "optimiser le stockage" était coché par défaut, je l'ai bien sûr décoché (Y'a de la place sur un Mac Pro   On est d'accord à la fin on retrouve tout ses petits ? C'est sans incidence sur la qualité des photos ?


----------



## BucarestBoy (4 Mai 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Tu m'as convaincu de créer une photothèque en dehors du système. Du coup je vais libérer mon Cloud au fur et à mesure que je transférerai mes photos CANON vers la photothèque hors système. Quel est la marche à suivre pour créer une photothèque ? Mes photos CANON ne sont pas en RAW mais sont effectivement beaucoup plus lourdes. Ton idée est géniale, je m'attendais à des jours de tri (plusieurs années de mélange) mais effectivement si Photos peut trier par poids ça change tout ! Comment faire ?


Ou alors par les "imports" ? Si je peux déplacer les imports d'une photothèque à une autre par drag an drop ça peut aller très vite...


----------



## izel mor (4 Mai 2021)

Pour créer une photothèque nouvelle, il faut que tu cliques sur l'icône Photos (Photos fermé) en gardant la touche Option enfoncée.
Je ne pense pas que tu puisses classer tes photos par poids directement dans Photos. D'autres membres pourront confirmer ou infirmer. 
Attention, il faut effectivement décocher l'optimisation de stockage pour être sûr d'avoir en dur sur ton Mac les photos en pleine définition. En attendant suffisamment pour que les transferts se fassent.
Pour séparer tes photos:
1 - Tu peux tenter par les imports mais je ne sais pas si tu auras toutes tes photos. 
2 - Tu peux aussi créer deux photothèques nouvelles, une Canon et une Autres.
Ensuite tu crées un dossier sur le Mac  où tu copies par glisser/déposer les photos en totalité (selon le nombre) ou par année, ou ... 
Tu peux également utiliser tes sauvegardes avec précaution quitte à les doubler provisoirement.
Enfin tu classeras  ce dossier par poids. Tu pourras ainsi transférer tes photos Canon les plus lourdes dans la photothèque neuve Canon  et le reste  dans Autres.
C'est contraignant et il faut quelle que soit la méthode que tu vérifies si les métadonnées suivent. 
En final, quand tu as retrouvé tous tes petits, tu désignes Autres en photothèque système que tu peux remettre sur iCloud et tu supprimes ta photothèque actuelle.


----------



## BucarestBoy (5 Mai 2021)

izel mor a dit:


> Oui, tu décoches la photothèque iCloud. Tu as par contre intérêt d'avoir une sauvegarde à jour. Normalement tu ne perds rien mais il faut rester prudent dans les transferts en ligne.
> je suppose que les photos Canon sont des RAW, tu devrais pouvoir les différencier par leurs poids.
> Edit: si tu as une sauvegarde bien différenciée Canon, tu devrais pouvoir ré effectuer les transferts vers deux photothèques.


Juste pour être sûr d'avoir bien compris. Quand on décoche la photothèque iCloud dans les préférences système sur un Mac. Toutes choses étant égales par ailleurs, dans l'immédiat tout reste identique sur le Cloud et tout reste identique sur le Mac ? C'est juste que par la suite il n'y a plus de synchronisation ?


----------



## BucarestBoy (5 Mai 2021)

izel mor a dit:


> Pour créer une photothèque nouvelle, il faut que tu cliques sur l'icône Photos (Photos fermé) en gardant la touche Option enfoncée.
> Je ne pense pas que tu puisses classer tes photos par poids directement dans Photos. D'autres membres pourront confirmer ou infirmer.
> Attention, il faut effectivement décocher l'optimisation de stockage pour être sûr d'avoir en dur sur ton Mac les photos en pleine définition. En attendant suffisamment pour que les transferts se fassent.
> Pour séparer tes photos:
> ...


Ou la la, dans quoi je me lance...
Pourquoi je ne récupérerais pas toutes mes photos par les imports ? Toutes mes photos CANON ont été importées en filaire. Elles n'ont pas pu arriver en dehors d'un import. Pourquoi les métadonnées ne suivraient pas ?

Comment va se faire techniquement la différence entre une photothèque système et une photothèque d'archivage (sachant que je les chargerai dans Photos à tour de rôle en fonction des besoins) mis à part que dans le nom de la deuxième je mettrai CANON ?


----------



## izel mor (5 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Les noms sont donnés pour imager une procédure possible. Les métadonnées en général suivront, le problème peut exister en termes de dates.
Je ne sais pas ce que tu as en import, tu peux essayer. La copie de l'import prendra du temps, moins que toute photothèque mais du temps tout de même. Et il te restera le problème  d'isoler tes "petites photos" comme tu dis. Comment feras tu?
Pour la photothèque système, il suffira de la désigner comme indiqué ici


----------



## BucarestBoy (5 Mai 2021)

izel mor a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Les noms sont donnés pour imager une procédure possible. Les métadonnées en général suivront, le problème peut exister en termes de dates.
> Je ne sais pas ce que tu as en import, tu peux essayer. La copie de l'import prendra du temps, moins que toute photothèque mais du temps tout de même. Et il te restera le problème  d'isoler tes "petites photos" comme tu dis. Comment feras tu?
> Pour la photothèque système, il suffira de la désigner comme indiqué ici


Les petites photos seraient celles qui restent à la fin ? Par élimination.


----------



## izel mor (5 Mai 2021)

A la fin de quoi?
Admettons que toutes tes photos Canon soient dans Import. Tu les sélectionnes toutes et tu les transfères vers la nouvelle photothèque Canon.
Parfait, c'est effectivement le plus simple si tu as toutes tes photos dans imports.
Ensuite, il faut que tu isoles les petites photos. Ton idée est je suppose de vider le dossier Import. La question est de savoir si cette procédure fonctionne a grande échelle. A tester. Dans ce cas tu peux conserver ta photothèque sytème.
Comme j'ai mes photos sauvegardées dans des dossiers sans l'organisation assez obscure de Photos, la copie directe était simple pour moi. Dans ton cas il faut tester..;avec sauvegarde
Et considérer que l'import ne concerne que Canon


----------



## BucarestBoy (5 Mai 2021)

izel mor a dit:


> A la fin de quoi?
> Admettons que toutes tes photos Canon soient dans Import. Tu les sélectionnes toutes et tu les transfères vers la nouvelle photothèque Canon.
> Parfait, c'est effectivement le plus simple si tu as toutes tes photos dans imports.
> Ensuite, il faut que tu isoles les petites photos. Ton idée est je suppose de vider le dossier Import. La question est de savoir si cette procédure fonctionne a grande échelle. A tester. Dans ce cas tu peux conserver ta photothèque sytème.
> ...


Oui je vais tester avec sauvegarde... Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil à mon post #12 STP ?


----------



## ericse (5 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Une autre solution possible (je n'ai pas essayé) serait de dupliquer la bibliothèque photo entière, pour ensuite effacer les photos indésirable sur l'une ou l'autre en filtrant sur le modèle d'appareil photo. L'intérêt serait de conserver les éventuelles modifications faites dans la bibliothèque (date, lieu, titre, recadrage, etc.)


----------



## BucarestBoy (5 Mai 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Une autre solution possible (je n'ai pas essayé) serait de dupliquer la bibliothèque photo entière, pour ensuite effacer les photos indésirable sur l'une ou l'autre en filtrant sur le modèle d'appareil photo. L'intérêt serait de conserver les éventuelles modifications faites dans la bibliothèque (date, lieu, titre, recadrage, etc.)


J'étais en train d'avoir la même pensée ! Supprimer plutôt que transférer c'est plus confortable !


----------



## BucarestBoy (5 Mai 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Une autre solution possible (je n'ai pas essayé) serait de dupliquer la bibliothèque photo entière, pour ensuite effacer les photos indésirable sur l'une ou l'autre en filtrant sur le modèle d'appareil photo. L'intérêt serait de conserver les éventuelles modifications faites dans la bibliothèque (date, lieu, titre, recadrage, etc.)


Au fait parce que vous allez l'air de bien connaitre tout ça, en fouillant je suis tombé sur un "iPhoto Library.migratedphotolibrary" en plus de la classique bibliothèque de Photos. Je me souviens pas très bien à quoi ça servait au passage de la migration. Je peux jeter ?


----------



## ericse (5 Mai 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Au fait parce que vous allez l'air de bien connaitre tout ça, en fouillant je suis tombé sur un "iPhoto Library.migratedphotolibrary" en plus de la classique bibliothèque de Photos. Je me souviens pas très bien à quoi ça servait au passage de la migration. Je peux jeter ?


Moi je commencerais par l'ouvrir pour voir ce qu'il y a dedans...


----------



## BucarestBoy (10 Juillet 2021)

C'est dommage que l'on ne puisse pas trier dans Photos par l'appareil qui a pris la photo, non ? Quand je regarde les "infos" de chaque photo je vois bien le nom de l'appareil photo concerné... C'est une évolution qui pourrait arriver ? (ça rendrait bien service)


----------



## ericse (10 Juillet 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> C'est dommage que l'on ne puisse pas trier dans Photos par l'appareil qui a pris la photo, non ? Quand je regarde les "infos" de chaque photo je vois bien le nom de l'appareil photo concerné... C'est une évolution qui pourrait arriver ? (ça rendrait bien service)


Bonjour,
Tu peux faire un "Album intelligent" qui ne contiendra que les photos prise par un appareil donné.


----------



## BucarestBoy (10 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu peux faire un "Album intelligent" qui ne contiendra que les photos prise par un appareil donné.


Merci pour l'idée ! "Dans la photo est..." je peux pas choisir d'appareil. Comment tu ferais ?


----------



## ericse (10 Juillet 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Merci pour l'idée ! "Dans la photo est..." je peux pas choisir d'appareil. Comment tu ferais ?


Comme ça :


----------



## BucarestBoy (10 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Comme ça :
> Voir la pièce jointe 232121


Merci... Mais après je peux pas supprimer les photos dans cet album ? Elles sont pas présentes physiquement dans l'album ? (Le but de la manoeuvre est d'isoler les photos d'un appareil (les supprimer après duplication de la bibliothèque, pour avoir deux bibliothèques mono appareil)


----------



## ericse (10 Juillet 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Merci... Mais après je peux pas supprimer les photos dans cet album ? Elles sont pas présentes physiquement dans l'album ? (Le but de la manoeuvre est d'isoler les photos d'un appareil (les supprimer après duplication de la bibliothèque, pour avoir deux bibliothèques mono appareil)


Comme pour tous les autres albums : Cmd-Clic-droit te permet de supprimer complètement les photos


----------



## BucarestBoy (10 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Comme pour tous les autres albums : Cmd-Clic-droit te permet de supprimer complètement les photos


Ca n'a pas marché, t'es sûr que c'est CMD ? Décris un peu plus la série d'action à effectuer STP.


----------



## ericse (10 Juillet 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Ca n'a pas marché, t'es sûr que c'est CMD ? Décris un peu plus la série d'action à effectuer STP.


Pardon, tu as raison, dans un album intelligent Cmd-clic ne fonctionne pas...
Mais c'est parce que la suppression est forcément complète


----------



## BucarestBoy (10 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Pardon, tu as raison, dans un album intelligent Cmd-clic ne fonctionne pas...
> Mais c'est parce que la suppression est forcément complète


Non, mes photos n'ont pas été supprimées, elles sont toujours là. Seul l'album intelligent a disparu quand je l'ai supprimé par le menu contextuel.


----------



## ericse (10 Juillet 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Non, mes photos n'ont pas été supprimées, elles sont toujours là. Seul l'album intelligent a disparu quand je l'ai supprimé par le menu contextuel.


Ah, peut être faut il supprimer les photos dans l'album avant de supprimer l'album ?


----------



## BucarestBoy (10 Juillet 2021)

Supprimer les photos DANS l'album intelligent ! Ca a marché ! Merci beaucoup ! Il y avait donc bien un moyen de séparer les photos lourdes facilement (voir les échanges ci-dessus), bravo de l'avoir trouvé ! J'avais commencé à le faire manuellement, je me suis épuisé pour rien...

Sinon on a ce message quand on supprime l'album intelligent :
"Les éléments de cet album intelligent seront toujours visibles dans votre photothèque et dans les autres albums qui les contiennent. Cet album intelligent sera supprimé de Photos iCloud sur tous vos appareils".


----------



## BucarestBoy (10 Juillet 2021)

J'aime pas l'idée d'en avoir fait une partie à la main. J'ai bien envie de repasser le filtre de l'album intelligent sur ma photothèque de départ. C'est facile de rétablir la photothèque système de la veille avec Time Machine ?


----------



## ericse (10 Juillet 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> C'est facile de rétablir la photothèque système de la veille avec Time Machine ?


Je n'ai jamais fait, il faudra que qqun d'autre t'aide pour ça.
Si tu as la place sur ton disque tu peux faire une copie de la photothèque actuelle par précaution avant de tenter de récupérer les photos supprimées hier.


----------



## BucarestBoy (10 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais fait, il faudra que qqun d'autre t'aide pour ça.
> Si tu as la place sur ton disque tu peux faire une copie de la photothèque actuelle par précaution avant de tenter de récupérer les photos supprimées hier.


Je vais repartir sur la sauvegarde d'hier de Time Machine, c'est plus propre. J'ai suivi la fiche de support Apple, c'est simple. Et sinon pour finir sur le sujet de départ qui était d'alléger mon iCloud, j'ai vu que les photos supprimées vont rester 30 jours avant d'être définitivement supprimés (et donc libérer le Cloud). On peut accélérer le processus ?


----------



## ericse (10 Juillet 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> On peut accélérer le processus ?


Tu peux vider la corbeille Photos sur ton Mac : Photos > Supprimés récemment > Supprimer tout
Ensuite pour être sûr, va voir sur www.icloud.com > Photos > Supprimés récemment


----------



## BucarestBoy (10 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Tu peux vider la corbeille Photos sur ton Mac : Photos > Supprimés récemment > Supprimer tout
> Ensuite pour être sûr, va voir sur www.icloud.com > Photos > Supprimés récemment


Merci @ericse !
Ta méthode de tri par la boite intelligente a bien marché sur ma bibliothèque restaurée ! Moralité, ne jamais se lancer dans un tri manuel !
On peut maintenant fermer ce fil, car après avoir vider la corbeille suivant tes instructions, j'ai pu prendre un forfait de stockage iCloud de taille inférieure ! L'objectif est atteint !


----------



## BucarestBoy (11 Juillet 2021)

Logiquement ça m'a laissé quelques albums et événements (issus d'iPhoto) totalement vides, puisque les photos qu'ils contenaient sont supprimées ! Je supprime ces albums et évènements manuellement ? (ils sont toujours dans ma deuxième bibliothèque d'archive).


----------



## ericse (11 Juillet 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Logiquement ça m'a laissé quelques albums et événements (issus d'iPhoto) totalement vides, puisque les photos qu'ils contenaient sont supprimées ! Je supprime ces albums et évènements manuellement ? (ils sont toujours dans ma deuxième bibliothèque d'archive).


Oui


----------

